# NEC 700.16 emerg illumination - 2lamps OR 2fixtures



## syarn (Mar 1, 2010)

NEC 700.16 emergency illumination calls that the "...failure of any individual lighting element, such as the burning out of a lamp, cannot leave in total darkness any space that requires emergency illumination..."

do the message board participants think this means each individual emergency lighting fixture (EM) should have 2 lamps (lightbulbs) even if you have multiple EM light fixtures in a space??

aka if you have two or more EM fixtures in a space, each EM with 1 lightbulb;  if one of the EM fixtures lightbulb burns out does the other functioning EM fixture satisfy the code even if the footcandle level may now be below 1???


----------



## Batwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: NEC 700.16 emerg illumination - 2lamps OR 2fixtures

Interesting, maybe that’s why most E-lights have 2 bulbs. They could use the exception; alternate means that ensure emergency lighting illumination level is maintained shall be permitted. If they have well over the required emergency illumination with total units in an area and one bulb fails they would still have enough illumination.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: NEC 700.16 emerg illumination - 2lamps OR 2fixtures

If a single EM fixture is the only EM fixture in the areas or spaces defined by 1006.3 as requiring EM lighting, at least 2 bulbs in the fixture are required to be lit when in EM mode.  So a single 2x2 lay-in with a U-shaped single bulb cannot be the only EM fixture.  This includes the exit discharge (where buildings are required to have >1 exit).

If there are multiple EM fixtures in the area or space, they can be single-bulb fixtures where all are lit when in EM mode.  The assumption is not all bulbs will be out at the same time.


----------

